

Show HN: I want to work at Rap Genius, so I made this. - ankitshah
http://blueprint.byankit.com

======
kleeme
everyone here is hatin; this is a rap genius idea and shows great initiative
on your part to demonstrate tangible benefits you can immediately bring to the
team.

Would be extremely disappointed if the Rap Genius team didn't follow up with
you on this

------
Strang
Is Rap Genius just a layer of fluff over a lyrics site? Are they using
"commentary" and "criticism" of the lyrics to eke out a fair use claim?

~~~
gamblor956
The point of the fair use doctrine is precisely to protect discourse of
artistic works, i.e., by commentary on or criticism of such works. The depth
and quality (or lack thereof) of such discourse is irrelevant.

------
aepstein
FYI: cofounder's name is "Mahbod", not "Maboo".

~~~
ankitshah
you're right! I referred to him with full name throughout the site later on
(in the annotations), but the album cover was meant to be more playful, so I
went with his nickname (<http://rapgenius.com/Maboo>). appreciate you looking
out though :)

------
zerovox
"There are not more than five primary colours," is true, three is less than
five

~~~
ankitshah
you got me there

------
ytadesse
Great initiative. Terrible rap.

~~~
ankitshah
agreed. terrible rap.

